# Random pics.(Pic Heavy)



## bloke (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi guys,for my first post i thought i'd show off some of what i keep.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

Awesome geo's mate!!! Where bouts in Aus are you?

Have you got a full tank shot? Looks like a nice setup you've got there...

What geo's are these two?



bloke said:


>


Cheers


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow loving the geos man lovely :thumb:


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

What an awesome combination of fish. How big is your L200?

Love the geos the most.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

i love your catfishies


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Great pics! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Your fish are awesome! Mind posting the names of all the species?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Alto says "AAAHHHHH"!

Excellent pics and subjects. Great way to start off :thumb:


----------



## Exiled (Dec 26, 2003)

Great shots! You should enter the photo contest! :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Awesome photos!  Your fish are absolute stunners!! :thumb:


----------



## bloke (Apr 24, 2008)

In order as they appear,
G.sp.Tapajos"Orangehead"
A.Heckelii
G.Altifrons
G.sp Araguaia"Orangehead"
G.Altifrons
G.Abalios
G.Abalios
L200
LDA18/L377
LDA33
L134
T.Ilangi
A.Compressiceps"Redfin"

Thanks all,the L200 is about 11cm.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Stunning! Plus great photography skills.


----------

